# We Need a 3PL Company



## Null (May 17, 2022)

A 3PL is third-party logistics. It receives inventory, it receives orders, it sends inventory out based on the order, and then it bills for shipping. I need one.

This is the first year since 2019 we've not had a spring merchandise run. I was going to do NFTs but decided against it, and then I was going to do patches but I can't find a 3PL.
Merchandise is a significant part of our income. We can't go without it.

I need a company which offers.

WooCommerce integration.
Syncs orders, as well as cancellations.
Predictable shipping costs (dom+intl) so I can bill for it.
No minimum monthly volume or otherwise accommodates seasonal sales.*
Sends goddamn tracking emails on their own.
* I do not want to do year-round merchandise because I delete customer data from my database after the sale is over.

We only used a 3PL for the silver run.  Previously, all our other merch runs were apparel.  The company that did our merch also fulfilled orders. That company has stopped producing apparel because COVID killed their business.  So on top of the 3PL, I also need to source a new apparel producer _later this year_.

*Email me if you have a 3PL to suggest. *Do NOT email me to suggest a company you have never worked with. I have gone to Google, typed in "3pl woocommerce" and contacted every single fucking company for 3 pages. They all have minimum monthly volumes and don't want to do business with someone who's seasonal.

I would just use the 3PL that did the coin run again, but they fucked up everything. I would just have some random fucking guy do it, but we need international shipping discounts only a 3PL can offer.

Thread is locked because there's nothing to discuss. Email me if you have a logistics company. That's it.

<null@kiwifarms.net>


----------

